# problem ze steam

## marcin3977

witam mam taki problem ma zainstalowanego steam niektóre gry chodzą a w niektórych jak chce zagrac wyskakuje mi co takiego Could not find required OpenGL entry pint 'glGetError'! Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated co z tym zrobić

----------

## robertsurma

Podaj wynik polecenia:

```
# eselect opengl list
```

i zrób oczywiście

```
# emerge --sync

# emerge -uDN @world
```

----------

## marcin3977

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

----------

## marcin3977

problem rozwiązany zrobiłem aktualizacje dzieki z góry

----------

